# DC area Epic Dragonlance game need players



## OldschoolDnD (Jul 20, 2005)

A veteran D&D group playing the Dragonlance universe is looking for a few good players to join our epic game. We are a relaxed fun loving Mature group that have been playing together for nearly two decades or so. We are not strict rule lawyers but play from the premise of having fun and common sense. The game itself is both hack n slash and Thought provoking Story telling. We meet once a month or so At my Father's House in Upper Marlboro Maryland. As a group we are set in our ways and prefer to play the game in the oldschool 1st/2nd edition style so please we are looking for people who have been playing a while like us and enjoy the older rules. All PC races playable (except orcs of course) From the Player's handbook as well as the Humanoid guide (which i'll lend out to assist in creative PC creation)

If interested I will email the storyline basics as well as character requirements and other nick nack stuff. 

I look forward to hearing from anyone in the DC area interested in a game that is just...Fun and being with a bunch of good welcoming people. 

<------That DM Guy Matthew


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Jul 24, 2005)

BumP


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Jul 29, 2005)

OldschoolDnD said:
			
		

> BumP




Again Bump!


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Aug 4, 2005)

Bump...

may as well go into the storyline that is currently with the party.

The group, resting in Solace was given instructions to go to Haven under the guise of being mercenaries looking for work. First they ran into a caravan of merchants on the road who told them that there were Hobgoblins patrolling the Outskirts of Haven claiming to be Haven guards for the council run by the false religionous zealots the Seekers. The party crossing between the twin peaks Tasin and Fasin saw a battle erupt between Goblinoid races and a group of milita with an Elven mage/cleric of Paladine and a Half Elf Cleric of Kiri-Jolith/Fighter. The party went to save the two, and defeated the enemy but in the action the two died anyway. The party stole the Seeker necklaces and met up with the Hobgoblins on patrol, who believing the party to be also worshippers of the Seeker gods welcomed and escorted them safely into town.  

The party was taken to the crowded Court of the high Council of Haven, once again under the control of the Seekers. The party was given a job to assist a Powerful Black Robe by the name of Voss to investigate a supposed attack to His Keep by Renegades. The party went to a bar run by a Minotaur who first screened them and after they were proved to not being Seeker spies they let the party know that Clerics of the true religion disappeared from Haven.

The party got back to the inn to find additional instructions from the High Council telling them to kill Voss once they are some distance away from Haven. Voss basically said that they would be getting that instruction anyway and says that he believes the Council and the things happening in town is related to the Renegages attacking his Keep. Voss called forth powerful Red Dragons and made a deal with them in order to provide transportation for him and the party to the keep. Once the party reaches the Keep and the Dragons are away Voss admits he had to lie to the Dragons for the business and says they may have use of them but in order to do so the party will need to fabricate evidence that the renegades are trying to gate in Pit Fiends onto Krynn... However Voss had already gated them in himself and so he will set them loose and blame the Renegades on it, so the Dragons can see it and assist in defeating them and the Devils that spring forth. 

And thats where the party is at...


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Aug 25, 2005)

Next game in Sept 17th


Anyone in the DC area wants to remember the creative good ol days of the earlier versions or just like the Dragonlance gaming world, come reply and maybe we can put you in as well.


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Oct 27, 2005)

BuMP

Still looking for some set in their way original Ad&d er's to join my dragonlance group in the 1st/2nd edition mesh game, next one on November 12th in Upper Marlboro MD.


----------



## Barovan (Nov 1, 2005)

How often do you meet?  I can not join a weekly or even a biweekly group, but something less is a possibilty for me.


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Nov 2, 2005)

barovan said:
			
		

> How often do you meet?  I can not join a weekly or even a biweekly group, but something less is a possibilty for me.





We meet monthly due to the schedule issues of everyone.  This group been around in both large in numbers and small as well since the early 80's so you can imagine we've got campaigne stories to fill a book of quarky adventures.


----------



## Barovan (Nov 2, 2005)

Once a months means I am interested, next step?


----------

